# Samba Premissions

## n7down

I pretty sure I'm missing something really small in this, but i can fiqure out what.

I have a shared folder that i can't write too on my other linux box.

Heres the smb.conf

```

[global]

  workgroup = workgroup

  server string = samba server

  security = share

[share]

  comment = share

  path = /mnt/share

  public = yes

  only guest = yes

  writeable = yes

```

and here is what shows up when its mounted on another box

```

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         4096 Jul 17 03:22 share

```

how do i add write premissions to this??

thanks

----------

## nizar

You have to add write permission on the server

```

drwxrwxrwx    1 root     root         4096 Jul 17 03:22 share 

```

----------

## n7down

I did.

```

drwxrwxrwx  4 root root 4096 Jul 17 03:22 share

```

This is whats on my server.

----------

## nizar

try

```
 guest ok = yes 
```

instead of

```
 only guest = yes 
```

I also have share

```

[SHARE]

        path = /data/share

        browseable = yes

        writable = yes

        create mask = 0444

        directory mask = 0755

        guest ok = yes

```

on server:

```
drwxrwxrwx   14 root  root  4.0K Jun 29 20:12 share
```

----------

## Ateo

Under global, try security = user rather than security = share....

HTH

----------

## n7down

yea i did all of that and i still have the same problem.

```

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         4096 Jul 18 01:19 share

```

----------

## n7down

does anyone know what is going on??

----------

## RedDawn

 *n7down wrote:*   

> does anyone know what is going on??

 

when you mount the share as root on the remote computer does it work?  can you write to the share as root...   

if so all you need to do is add the samba share to you fstab file so that i can be mounted by users.

i was having the same problem lastnight..  i could see the share as a user but could not write to it...

here this is my smb.conf

```

[global]

netbios name = TuxBox

workgroup = TUXNET

log file = /var/log/samba.log

log level = 1

listen = 10.192.168.2

socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE

security = share

wins support = yes

os level = 99

local master = yes

encrypt passwords = yes

browseable = yes

[TuxBox]

comment = TuxBox Drive

path = /mnt/data

guest ok = Yes

read only = no

#public = yes

writeable = yes

```

theen to this....

nano -w /home/USERNAME/.pass

and fill it with this...

username=                                    LEAVE IT BLANK

password=                                    LEAVE IT BLANK

save it...

then add this to your fstab

```

/dev/md0                /                       ext3    defaults        1 1

LABEL=/boot             /boot                   ext3    defaults        1 2

none                    /dev/pts                devpts  gid=5,mode=620  0 0

LABEL=/home             /home                   ext3    defaults        1 2

none                    /proc                   proc    defaults        0 0

none                    /dev/shm                tmpfs   defaults        0 0

/dev/hda2               swap                    swap    defaults        0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom              udf,iso9660 noauto,owner,kudzu,users,ro 0 0

/dev/sdc1               /mnt/flash              auto    noauto,owner,kudzu,users 0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy             auto    noauto,owner,kudzu,users 0 0

//10.192.168.2/tuxbox   /mnt/tuxbox  smbfs credentials=/home/reddawn/.pass,users,rw 0 0

/dev/cdrom1             /mnt/cdrom1             udf,iso9660 noauto,owner,kudzu,ro 0 0

```

and mount the share as a normal user

if you get permission errors do this

chmod u+s /path/to/smbmount

i hope that helped...

----------

## adam1

This should be put into the HOWTOS  :Smile:  and made sticky

----------

## borkdox

I did it easier, I just added this into fstab:

```

//HOST/SHARE /samba/share/mountpoint smbfs  fmask=660,dmask=770,gid=users,auto,rw,guest  0   0

```

It will automount at boot, if the HOST is available, if not when root mounts it all the people in users group have write access to it.

----------

## n7down

Hey elocal you saved my life!!  Sorry i havent posted in a while i kinda gave up on it for a little bit then i discided to try it again after a MONTH of failer!!  Hey thanks alot guys!

----------

## Gil galad

Thanks a lot elocal!!! I've search a very long time how to solve this  :Smile: 

Thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

## golgotha64

i don't want to tell the mods what to do, but this should really be made sticky (i feel)

It's the only thread that was able to resolve my problem elocal and reddawn's answers are great.

-Andrew

----------

